# Valence XP U-BMS



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello,

I acquired some Valence batteries and the associated BMS control boards (XP U-BMS HV). It speaks RS-485 and CAN but I don't have much information other than I got the Users Manual but it doesn't have the decoding for either bus communications. Does anyone have or know where this information can be obtained? I could probably reverse it out of the communications I can see but its a lot easier to get it from a published source. I wish the Users Manual was more complete. Anyone have the Monitoring Software for the PC?

Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello,
Have you found the software for communication with batteries and bms in rs-485 and canbus?

cordially


Bonjour,
Avez-vous trouvé le logiciel pour la communication avec les batteries et les bms en rs-485 et en canbus?

Cordialement


----------



## bubu83 (May 2, 2017)

Hi there
I found this Post on Google, Cool Forum!
More then a Year i search for Valence Soaftware and Instructions, i have not all at this time, but nearly. So i have Manuals, Software and Instruction. I can Logg CAN with Valence Cycler and set ID to the XP Moduls with RS485(Also possible to logg/balance Modul without BMS with RS485). I'm open to share Software and Infos. At this Time on the Work to Flash the BMS for other Batterybanks Configuration(I have to get a stable Easysync RS485 Adapter that have more Config. as my Aliexpress RS485 Adapter, and I'm searching BMS xml config Files or need some tips to modify without software corrupt fails) . It was realy time consuming to find and get the Valance Stuff. 

Greets
Bubu83


----------



## panurge (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello there.
I have some .xml, all the softwares and cables (canbus and RS485).
And like to share what I can....^_^
PM me if interested.
Also I'm looking for someone able to help me generating custom .xml firmwares for the U-BMS. I know it's possible because I have one made by a guy 4 years ago. He've done that for me basically sniffing a pair of .xml flash with original firmwares to be able to generate the proper hash for the custom .xml in some way.
Unfortunately I've no more contact with him.

Cheers

J.L.


----------



## martinwinlow (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Panurge and others... I am also most interested in trying to obtain a config file and a way to flash the U-BMS to accept an alternative battery configuration than that already programmed. I would also be interested in trying to use an HV U-BMS in an LV situation as I have a source for the HV versions (all programmed for 22S use). I have the circuit diagrams for the U-BMS if anyone is interested.

I have already installed 4S U27-12XP modules packs in 2 Aixam Mega Citys which work very well (as you might imagine it would having got rid of 300kg of lead-acid and replaced it with 80kg of lithium) but there is the issue of the car's BMS to contend with. I have managed to obtain the data sheet for the charger with all its programmed voltages etc but not a way to reprogram either it or the car's 'calculator' which I gather is, at least partly, a BMS. 

It would be a lot simpler to install a U-BMS to take care of controlling the standard charger (which will over-charge the modules if left to its own devices) as well as balance the modules and the sub-packs of 18650 cells within.

Regards, Martin Winlow


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I have some of the config software for these Valence BMS systems using the RS485 interface.
Cant remember if or what can be set or changed but one at least can try.


----------



## martinwinlow (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Prensel,

Thanks for the offer but I already have both the module diagnostic ('Module Diag' via RS485) and 'Configuartion and Monitoring' software (va CANbus).

Regards, Martin.


----------



## Peterboat#1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all did anyone get anywhere with this? I am looking for a BMS for my Valence batteries and two other bods want one as well, we know they have to be flashed for our configuration and none of us are having any luck with Valence UK in NI! I would have thought a sale is a sale at the end of the day but it seems I am wrong


----------



## twomanywheelz (Jun 3, 2018)

Morning all. Just bought a roll of 6 x XP 12v(original ones with canbus ports integrated into the top of enclosure) and BMS system.
I didn't however get software or anything from him.

Did any of you get hold of the software? I've contacted lithium works(Formerly Valence) to no avail.
I'm not a big enough customer to get a response


----------



## Peterboat#1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Between James and I we have 40 valence batteries and no BMSs we have restricted charging to 13.8 volts which seems to keep them well balanced [we have the computer software and leads] so for our needs this works. It also has the advantage of extending the life of the batteries as they are never overcharged.


Like you we had no luck with Valence uk or America they just arnt interested as we have second user batteries


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering if you are talking about using a seperate BMS besides the one internally installed inside the batteries ?


I have these batteries too and using an Easy-sync rs485 adapter can read the internal BMS system and it does do balancing when cells float apart during charging.
Unfortunally i have no means of shutting the/any charger off when the max cell voltage is reached (3.65V) or shutting a relais or contactor when the lowest cell voltage is reached during decharging.


At this time I assume the internal BMS starts working or balancing when needed when theres a 5V power supplied to them.


----------



## Peterboat#1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes we think that a five volt supply keeps the internal BMS in balancing mode as well, I have noticed that when it is fully charged, and you disconnect the lead, the red light keeps on flashing as if its still balancing the cells. Anyway none of this is an issue to us as we never take the batteries above 13.8 volts and they seem to be staying balanced for us, and of course their life is longer because of 80% charging


----------



## bradbunyard (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi can anyone share the Can bus diagnostic software as I have lost my copy, have the RA485 one already. Still have the blue can bus adapter.
Thanks 
Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello every 1 hope ye all doing good and achieving your projects.
I'm in need of a U-Bms- LV if any 1 Saling it will be great help.
Thanking ye all
Usman.


----------



## kd5crs (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello! I purchased 10 of the 1st gen Valence batteries and with some help got them talking to the 485 software. First, something I learned: Either the Valence software itself or the 64-bit FTDI driver didn't work together. It gave no indication of error, but when I put the software on an older 32-bit computer I had, communication to the battery started working. So if you are having difficulty using a 64-bit PC, try a 32-bit one.


Second, 9 of my batteries have green lights and one has red. I fully discharged and charged the red blinker (as the data sheet says to do), but the light hasn't gone green. It seems to be fine, it performs similar to the green blinkers, so I'm guessing there's an external command I need to send to reset the light (which would normally come from the U-BMS which I'm not using). 



Does anyone know the way to reset the onboard battery BMS light? Or does it reset automatically, and it continuing to blink red indicates a problem not shown by the 485 software?


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2018)

I have very little knowledge but as far as I know if the battery show red light it mean its gone in sleep mode and you need to use valence diagnostic tool kit to bring it to wakeup mode hope it will help.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello,
I think that the project that I realized will interest the world on this forum.
I designed the adapter VV250 which makes it possible to communicate a U-BMS Valence with a CCGX or Venus GX of Victron.
See the PDF and the video on my site:
http://cogito44.free.fr/technologie.html#wa-anchor-jrc1z2om1dqjuxl91c
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxe7dPEVAOlT7UjLNjZUsR7Xb7N92KUnt

This adapter interprets and modifies the information circulating on the CAN network, so that it is understandable by Victron systems.
The advantage of using the information from the BMS of each battery is, a better accuracy, an individual measurement of each cell, more sensors and additional information especially at the level of defects.
This guarantees better safety and longer life for the batteries and for the devices that are connected.
In addition it is no longer mandatory to use a BMV, because all the information is in the BMS.

The system can be adapted according to the facilities of each.
Do not hesitate if you have questions.


FR :
Bonjour,
Je pense que le projet que j’ai réalisé va intéresser du monde sur ce forum.
J’ai conçu l’adaptateur VV250 qui permet de faire communiquer un U-BMS Valence avec un CCGX ou Venus GX de Victron.
Voir le PDF et la vidéo sur mon site :
http://cogito44.free.fr/technologie.html#wa-anchor-jrc1z2om1dqjuxl91c
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxe7dPEVAOlT7UjLNjZUsR7Xb7N92KUnt

Cet adaptateur interprète et modifie les informations circulant sur le réseau CAN, pour qu’il soit compréhensible par les systèmes Victron.
L’avantage d’utiliser les informations provenant des BMS de chaque batterie sont, une meilleure précision, une mesure individuelle de chaque cellule, plus de capteurs et des informations supplémentaires surtout au niveau des défauts.
Ce qui garantit une meilleure sécurité et durée de vie pour les batteries et pour les appareils qui sont branchés.
De plus il n’est plus obligatoire d’utiliser un BMV, car toutes les infos sont dans le BMS.

Le système peut être adapté en fonction des installations de chacun.
Ne pas hésiter si vous avez des questions.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Is the valence software available anywhere? I know its RS485 to talk to the batteries themselves. I may have some U1-12RT batteries and wanted to use them for grid storage. Looking for the software so I can test.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2017)

frodus said:


> Is the valence software available anywhere? I know its RS485 to talk to the batteries themselves. I may have some U1-12RT batteries and wanted to use them for grid storage. Looking for the software so I can test.


Hello,
Sorry, but I do not use Valence software to reprogram.
But you can send me your U-BMS with the reconfiguration info, then I'll reconfigure it.
Reprogramming for me to work for second-generation U-BMS LV plugged into U27-12XP batteries.
Is it a second-generation U-BMS?

Bonjour,
Désolé mais je ne utilise pas de logiciel Valence pour reprogrammer.
Mais vous pouvez m’envoyer votre U-BMS avec les infos de reconfiguration, puis je vous le reconfigure.
La reprogrammation pour moi à fonctionner pour des U-BMS LV de deuxième génération branché à des batteries U27-12XP. 
Ça agit-il d’un U-BMS de deuxième génération ?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Sorry, but I do not use Valence software to reprogram.
> But you can send me your U-BMS with the reconfiguration info, then I'll reconfigure it.
> Reprogramming for me to work for second-generation U-BMS LV plugged into U27-12XP batteries.
> ...


These are U1-12RT, and do not have the U-BMS. They have their own internal that acts on its own.

I just want to know how to set their ID's.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2017)

frodus said:


> These are U1-12RT, and do not have the U-BMS. They have their own internal that acts on its own.
> 
> I just want to know how to set their ID's.


Désolé je ne vais pas pouvoir t’aider, je ne peux pas reprogrammer les batteries U1-12RT. 
Le logiciel de diagnostic fonctionne avec ses batteries ?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for your response.

Yes, this software works with the RT series batteries as well. It'd be nice if I can at least view their SOC/voltage/etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2017)

frodus said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Yes, this software works with the RT series batteries as well. It'd be nice if I can at least view their SOC/voltage/etc.


I can send you the software by e-mail, send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

Je peux vous envoyer le logiciel par e-mail, envoyez moi un e-mail à : [email protected]


----------



## Jlmorrow (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello Cognito44,

I to am in search of software I have the diagnostic kit for the XP but no software. I have experimented with the RT batteries, but I was able to picked up some 12XP batteries from Valence i would like to use with my Victron equipment.


----------



## AbexUK (Oct 12, 2016)

Does anyone have the user manual for a Valence XP series battery? Thanks!


----------



## Peterboat#1 (Mar 1, 2018)

AbexUK said:


> Does anyone have the user manual for a Valence XP series battery? Thanks!


Not sure what you mean? look on the tinternet plenty on there about them, if its the software you want I have it somwhere


----------



## martinwinlow (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I expect he means "the user manual for a Valence XP series battery"! I have it for both series 1 and 2. PM me.


----------



## AbexUK (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks all - manual found.


----------



## Remy1927 (Aug 17, 2019)

I have 2 of the u27-12XP batteries with no BMS. Has anyone attempted to open them up and bypass the internal BMS and install another BMS? Seems like that might be much easier.


----------



## Daren (Mar 24, 2019)

I have not replaced the BMS myself, but there's a YouTube video of someone replacing the internal BMS with a Batrium one. https://youtu.be/CrHGOeymZYM 

Opening up some versions of the XP series to access the BMS can be pretty easy, in some cases like mine it's sitting on top so you only need to take the lid off, not pull out the whole pack. With some of the Rev 2 green modules I think it's just a hatch on the top of the battery. 6 torx screws, 4 are hidden under the label.


----------



## skagget (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi!

I have 11 U27-12XP in series in my Th!nk City A266, and I have the U-BMS module as well.
Mine is pre-configured to speak with a Charger over CAN, however, I would need it to be re-configured to shut on and off the charger with the C2 Output.
Also, I need to reconfigure the BMS to be in Stand-Alone mode, and not in Slave mode.

Does anyone have an XML for this adjustment, or know how to reconfigure it?

Also, I would love to get a hold of the CANbus monitoring software.


----------



## martinwinlow (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Is this an 'OEM' installation or a retro (DIY?) fit battery pack?

Is it the low or high voltage U-BMS you have?

Do you have version 1 or 2 modules?

There is pretty much zero chance of you re-configuring the firmware on the U-BMS - unless you can convince Valence (now https://lithiumwerks.com) have consistently refused to supply hardware or any sort of support for the DIY market, perhaps understandably. I have even tried to order parts from the US website and gat as far as paying my money only to receive a phone call from their Belfast office saying the order has been cancelled.

You may be more convincing/determined and all this was a couple of years back now.

I have about 80 V1 U27-12XPs (including 2 pairs of 48V EV traction packs) and it would be nice to be able to look after them properly (ie install a U-BMS, properly configured) but as it is, I am solely relying on min and max pack voltage for protection - not ideal but the chemistry does appear to be very benign.

If you PM me I'll send you the monitoring software but there are 2 versions; one is intended for monitoring/configuring the internal BMS' of one or a daisy-chained collection of modules and the other is more intended for doing the same for a 'system' including the U-BMS. It's all a bit vague due to lack of info.

MW


----------



## skagget (Jan 5, 2020)

It's a DIY install, I've replaced the 19 SAFT NiCd-batteries with 11 U27-12XP modules. I have the HV-version, and would like to be able to use the original NiCd charger, but then I have to stop the charger manually when either the pack voltage is high enough, or preferably when the first cell reaches full voltage.

I have been working on trying to decode the RS485 transitions to be able to get the cell voltages, and make my own DIY BMS and control my charger to stop charging when the first module reaches 3.6v, but that takes time. So I am looking into if I could use the U-BMS system instead.

I have e-mailed Valence twice, where they told me to contact my reseller. But since this is purchased from an automobile company in bankruptcy, I have no reseller. So I guess I am on my own.

I tried to PM you, maybe I wasn't successful, I will try again.
I have the RS485-software to read and configure the daisy chain, but not the CANbus monitoring software.

Edit: I have version 1 modules, but I think my u-bms is version 2. I have seen pictures online of an older u-bms box.


----------



## martinwinlow (Sep 22, 2009)

I have PMed you.

You could try one of these (I have them in the Valence-powered EVs I mentioned earlier)... http://www.evbitz.uk/Other_Stuff..._files/Juntek - 4300 Wireless Meter - User Guide.pdf

You can get them off ebay for £30. I would try and use them without the wireless bit as this can cause complications.

If the modules don't have 'Version 2' on them somewhere pretty obvious (and they are black) then they are most likely V1 ones.

I have the module manual, too.

MW


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2017)

If you are interested, I can reprogram a second generation LV or HV U-BMS.
Tell me the configuration you want in your U-BMS.

We have already adapted Valence batteries on an electric Mia (electric car) with CAN communication which communicates with the charger and the car : http://cogito44.free.fr/vehicule.html?nocache=147

I also designed software to see all the battery data : http://cogito44.free.fr/technologie.html

Si cela peut vous intéresser, je peux reprogrammer un U-BMS LV ou HV de deuxième génération.
Dites-moi la configuration que vous souhaitez dans votre U-BMS.

Nous avons déjà adapté des batteries Valence sur une Mia électrique (voiture électrique) avec communication CAN qui communique avec le chargeur et la voiture.

J'ai également conçu un logiciel pour voir toutes les données des batteries.


----------



## pmut (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi All,


we have an RV and would like to replace the small coach battery.
A recycling company has now offered me Valence U1-12RT batteries for a good price.


They have many batteries available, so I would like to search for the ones with good cells and without issues.


For this I would need the Valence Software and a hint how the pinout is to connect a laptop via USB<>RS485 Adapter to the Valence RT series.


Overall I plan to buy 6 batteries and will use then all in parallel.




Many Thanks and Greetings
Ulrich


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2017)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais vous présenter le logiciel Supervision Valence que j'ai réalisé, il permet visualiser l'ensemble des données envoyées sur le réseau CAN du U-BMS. 

Sur la première page, il y a les informations essentielles comme, l’intensité, la puissance, le voltage, le niveau de charge de la batterie. Il y a d’autres éléments qui sont globaux au système.
Sur cette page, il est également possible d’activer le U-BMS en mode charge ou en mode décharge.
Sur la page Cellules, on retrouve le détail de toutes les tensions des cellules, si l’équilibrage interne est activé, le delta, la moyenne, le total, la température de la carte électronique, la température maximum, le niveau de charge, l’intensité, si la balance inter batteries est active.
La page Graphique permet de visualiser de manière dynamique les tensions de cellules, les niveaux de charge, l’intensité et les températures. 
La dernière page à Défaut affiche les avertissements, les alarmes et les coupures du contacteur. Elle affiche également les différents défauts remontés par le U-BMS. 

En appuyant sur le bouton Réglages, on accède à une fenêtre qui permet de modifier la vitesse de lecture du réseau CAN ainsi que le type de batterie branché au U-BMS.

https://youtu.be/1RX2hwtsAGo?list=PLxe7dPEVAOlT7UjLNjZUsR7Xb7N92KUnt



PDF : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dp9xrfp4esxv617/AAB7QW_pZsEtKtgBhLRAb1-Va?dl=0

Hi,
I would like to present to you the Valence Supervision software that I made, it allows you to view all of the data sent over the CAN network of the U-BMS.

On the first page, there is essential information such as, current, power, voltage, battery charge level. There are other elements that are global to the system.
On this page, it is also possible to activate U-BMS in charge or discharge mode.
On the Cells page, we find the detail of all the cell voltages, if internal balancing is activated, the delta, the average, the total, the temperature of the electronic card, the maximum temperature, the charge level, l intensity, if the inter-battery balance is active.
The Graphics page allows you to dynamically view cell voltages, charge levels, current and temperatures.
The last page to Fault displays warnings, alarms and contactor interruptions. It also displays the various faults reported by the U-BMS.

By pressing the Settings button, you access a window which allows you to modify the CAN network reading speed as well as the type of battery connected to the U-BMS.


----------



## khrj (Jan 6, 2021)

Sorry to bump an old thread..

Does anyone know where I could find the Valence "Configure & Monitoring" software that communicates to the U-BMS over CAN? I was able to find the "Module diag 12.12" program, but cannot find the U-BMS one anywhere


----------



## eric_g (Oct 21, 2020)

Drop me a private message...


----------



## WinnieVan (Jan 11, 2021)

eric_g said:


> Drop me a private message...


Hey Eric -- i'd also be interested but I cannot PM you as I just joined the forum! 

Could you message me so we can make the exchange? Thanks!


----------



## cin2fast (Apr 14, 2021)

eric_g said:


> Drop me a private message...


Hey Eric, sorry to bump an old thread like this
i'd also be interested, going to PM you shortly


----------



## lemonq (Apr 25, 2021)

martinwinlow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this an 'OEM' installation or a retro (DIY?) fit battery pack?
> 
> ...


I see this forum is a year old, but looking for help. I just found/ordered 10 of the U27-12XPs that are currently being shipped to me. I want to use these in a Solar system I'm building. Could do 12, 24, or 48 V. Somewhere I read that if I do 12V I don't need an extra BMS, but still was wishing I had one, and not sure this is accurate - not to mention I would prefer 24 volt for my system. I've found a few of the U-BMS-HV scattered for sale on the internet, but have no idea how to flash/reprogram those units, so very hesitant to order. Have you found any more information on this topic? Seems to be very limited information in forums. Where should I start? Also I just signed up for forum, so limits direct messaging.


----------



## T-ice (Sep 20, 2021)

New to the forum. So PM is not yet working.

I am looking for the Valence software that can communicate via CANbus i believe it was called Valence Cycler (I suspect others call this Valence "Configure & Monitoring" software )

Highly appreciated if somebody can share this with me.


----------



## finned_jackdaw (10 mo ago)

eric_g said:


> Drop me a private message...


I tried, I registered but too new to send a PM. I al trying to find a copy of the Valence "Configure & Monitoring" software. Anyone could help?


----------



## mrcmcorn (5 mo ago)

finned_jackdaw said:


> I tried, I registered but too new to send a PM. I al trying to find a copy of the Valence "Configure & Monitoring" software. Anyone could help?



I am unable to send a PM also... I am looking for similar assistance... Thank you in advance for any help, or, for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## finned_jackdaw (10 mo ago)

I have the software, both versions, PM me


----------



## Mitschi (2 mo ago)

Very nice thread. I'm also interested in the CAN configure and monitoring software.


----------

